# Mobil antenna?



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any recommendations for a good dual band Mobil antenna? I have an icom 706mkiig so the second question would be for an HF? Under the circumstances I am more interested in 2 meter. I can drill the bumper, clamp or magnetic.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Any recommendations for a good dual band Mobil antenna? I have an icom 706mkiig so the second question would be for an HF? Under the circumstances I am more interested in 2 meter. I can drill the bumper, clamp or magnetic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


For mobile 2m, as long and as stiff an antenna as you can find. Length maximizes receive potential and usually transmit efficiency. But most long 2m antennas are very flexible and induce their own effect on mobile operation when at speed.

That said, the Larsen NMO 2/70 and 150 (2m only) are popular for a reason in the 5/8 wavelength size. Very portable with their good NMO mag mount.

For a compact antenna I prefer the Austin Antenna 500C. Also on a Larsen mag mount.

HF is... crazy choices compared to VHF. You can go from high durability Hi-Q to bolt-on cheapies. You get what you pay for, and pay attention to tuning and vehicle bonding/grounding. There are several complicated models which require a lot of tuning and initial setup. Be careful because many of them waste power in the so-called tuning and matching for umpteen band "capability". really don't think there is an all-in-one HF mobile antenna available out there. You just have to choose what's best for the particular bands you prefer.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

FN/form,
Thank you I will look into the antennas.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## koldsteel (Apr 3, 2013)

Comet 2x4SR in a NMO mount.


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## srtmedic (Jul 11, 2010)

*Tram Model 3677 and Comet CA-2x4SR antenna's*

I personally use the following antenna's on my truck. Tram Model 3677 144-174 mhz/30 mhz band width. no tuning needed. it is a 6/8 wave antenna. This is attached to a Diamond K400 antenna mount. The radio on this setup is a Blackbox VHF 136-174 mobile.

The other antenna that I am running on my truck is a Comet CA-2x4SR sitting on the roof of the truck on a 5" mag mount. The radio attached to this is a Powerwerx DB-750X dual band radio.

I like the Tram Model 3677 over the Comet CA-2x4SR for the simple fact that the SAR antenna sends RF back into my cab which screws with the environmental controls, and the warning buzzer. This was the initial issue when this antenna was on my hood attached to the Diamond K400 mount. My hood is not grounded and therefore sending RF back into the cab. The Comet is now in the roof of my truck and no more RF coming back in.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

srtmedic said:


> I personally use the following antenna's on my truck. Tram Model 3677 144-174 mhz/30 mhz band width. no tuning needed. it is a 6/8 wave antenna. This is attached to a Diamond K400 antenna mount. The radio on this setup is a Blackbox VHF 136-174 mobile.
> 
> The other antenna that I am running on my truck is a Comet CA-2x4SR sitting on the roof of the truck on a 5" mag mount. The radio attached to this is a Powerwerx DB-750X dual band radio.
> 
> I like the Tram Model 3677 over the Comet CA-2x4SR for the simple fact that the SAR antenna sends RF back into my cab which screws with the environmental controls, and the warning buzzer. This was the initial issue when this antenna was on my hood attached to the Diamond K400 mount. My hood is not grounded and therefore sending RF back into the cab. The Comet is now in the roof of my truck and no more RF coming back in.


Thank you, sorry it took so long to say so, I'm curios though, "hood mount" are you using a trunk mount to put an antenna on your hood? If/when I put an HF radio in one of my trucks I was thinking of doing a grunt bumper mount but that will be along time.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ps I don't know why "grunt" is in there.


----------



## srtmedic (Jul 11, 2010)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Thank you, sorry it took so long to say so, I'm curios though, "hood mount" are you using a trunk mount to put an antenna on your hood? If/when I put an HF radio in one of my trucks I was thinking of doing a grunt bumper mount but that will be along time.


On the hood of my 92 Chevy C1500 pickup, I am using a Diamond K400 UHF antenna mount that is mounted to the rear of the hood on the right side. This mount has the Tram Model 3677 144-174 MHz antenna attached. The radio attached to this mount/antenna is a Blackbox VHF mobile 136-174 MHz made by Klein Electronics.

The mount on the roof of same vehicle is a 5" Magnetic Mount with UHF connector which is also made by Tram. The antenna on this mount is a Comet CA-2x4SR Dual Band antenna with UHF connector. The radio attached to this mount/antenna is a Powerwerx DB-750X Dual Band radio.

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

sgtusmc98 said:


> Ps I don't know why "grunt" is in there.


You were trying to type: "front bumper mount"


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Srtmedic thank you that makes sense!


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

LincTex said:


> You were trying to type: "front bumper mount"


You are right that's what I meant! I can't pull a goose neck trailer with an antenna on the back, when I was in Africa most of the safari vehicles had their antennas on the front bumper. ARB makes bumpers with mounts on them. ARB is Australian and apparently the best off road area is Australia, Africa follows by buying Australian. From the time I was there it is pretty obvious that our good old boy trucks don't have a clue (I represent that comment)! Not that antenna attachment makes or breaks a truck but there is value in some of their reasons.

http://store.arbusa.com/Product.aspx?ProductId=3312


----------

